# SHOPDOG Folding Sawhorses



## TheDane

mski-Could not agree more … they are excellent. Made mine of Douglas Fir.

-Gerry


----------



## mski

Was going that way but the fir here is wet wet wet, so I got White Wood whatever that is.


----------



## TheDane

The 2×10 and 2×12 stock at Menards stores (in Wisconsin, anyway) is kiln-dried Douglas Fir.

-Gerry


----------



## mski

The so called kiln dried Douglas Fir.here is so wet I had it drip when in the shop !


----------



## Odiferous

The plans for these are good, but they are not among the easier sawhorses to throw together. Mine came out not-quite level and requiring a lot more tension on the straps than I expected. I suspect that a CMS would have made a world of difference.


----------



## mski

Yea this plan cured my dyslexia, I did alter the way the plans say , for instance, when you attach the horozontal braces, I just put 1 screw in the bottom of them ,put a top work holder in the horse, then on my TS I made sure everything was true , then one at a time I glued and screwed the cross members.
perfect leg sitting but a little gap here and there on the top where the 2×4 sits, still rock solid


----------



## roofner

I would have to agree with TheDane. Just don't make them out of white pine they will crack right down the grain. Going to rebuilt out of Douglas Fir. At the present time I am building a new fangle workbench from Fine Woodworking found a good source of Doug fir.


----------



## channeleaton

I love these sawhorses. Here are mine hanging on my french cleats (in progress):









Odiferous: A compound miter saw (sliding if you have it) was invaluable in this project.


----------



## mski

I'm tellen ya there great. Really a great design, well thought out !


----------



## ratchet

These are a really good design. I do wonder if the 2×4 cross braces could be replaced with wider 1/8 plywood to stack much "thinner"? Perhaps dado in 1/8" slots for them to take up 0". Thoughts?


----------



## mski

I was thinking the same thing ratchet, make some let me know because I'm probably making another set


----------



## Beard

I bought the plans from woodshopdude and built them I would agree with others the plans are good but lack some details. I would recommend not to build them from store bought 2×4 this lumber is not straight enough this causes alignment issues if the lower cross supports are not completely flat and straight, it makes it very difficult to get the dogs feet to set level on the floor and not rock. I think plywood would be a better choice for the upper and lower supports. my leg notches are ok but not as nice as I would like I did one dog and he opens up and every thing turned out great but will not close all the way I think it's the wood and bolt hole alignment bolts should be 4" not 3 1/2 so the nylon nut will have enough threads. I did make what I call a "mini dog" from my mistakes this will be a horse I plan on putting the "horse head and seat" on for the kids to play on.
With that said Grant great job these are rock solid and have already seen some great accessories on lumber jocks that I will need. I built these to cut sheet goods down and take up very little space. I just hope and pray the wood does not twist after fully drying out and mess them up? This is my first post I really like what I seen on this site!!

Beard


----------

